# How Do You Connect? - Part Deux



## Torin_Darkflight (Nov 13, 2006)

I've already asked how everyone connects to the internet regarding the type of service and which ISP is used, and in some cases, even the physical makeup of your local network. Many of the replies I got quoted the advertised speeds for the service, but I only saw a few actual speeds as given by a bandwidth test.

So, that's what this thread is for. Now that we know how you connect...how fast does it really go? Here's a good bandwidth test website you can use to check it: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

Here's a quick summary of my internet connection, as well as my test results:

ISP: CommSPEED MMDS Wireless
Advertised speeds: 256 kbps Down/128 kbps Up

Actual speeds
Download Speed: *250* kbps (31.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *126* kbps (15.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

According to a few other bandwidth tests I ran previously, if your actual speeds are 85% or more of the advertised speeds for your service, then your setup is quite good. In this case, my results are damn excellent. Of course, nearly 100% signal strength and the fact that the service is new in this area (Thus not very many people have signed up for it yet) helps greatly in that capacity.


----------



## TORA (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is mine at work.

Download Speed: *2223* kbps (277.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *409* kbps (51.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## DavidN (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm getting *6962* down and *390* up, on the Comcast cable Internet service. Looks like it's rather comcastic after all.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 13, 2006)

*5347* down. (668.4 KiB/s)
*816* up. (102 KiB/s)

RIT network, baby.

/I've also gotten about 15 MiB/s down through the DC++ hub on campus.
//Though it's down at the moment...


----------



## Revrant (Nov 16, 2006)

Closest City of Chicago

9458 down.
365 up.

Seattle, WA
6234 down.
310 up.

Up varied quite a bit on Seattle, I took it three times on Seattle, got 440, then 180, pretty strange.

I love this test, it actually seems to TEST it, all the other tests do something else, I know nothing of networking but they all give identical results, I'm under the impression they just yank out what your ISP _says_ it provides instead of actually testing it.


----------



## benanderson (Nov 18, 2006)

I apparently have 1mb
I transmit at aprox 2200KBs and I recieve at aprox. 220KBs
I knew that even without the test.


----------



## AnraX (Dec 26, 2006)

ISP: Swedish BBB
router: cisco Catalyst 4006
11,42Mbit/s down
2,44Mbit/sÂ Â up 
5 static ips whid revsÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
but i can get 100/100Mbit fiberoptics ^^Â Â "Sweden land of fast internet"


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 26, 2006)

1493kbps , its probally 1.5Mb or someting


----------

